# Snow Plowing Contract



## tom_mccauley

As I am getting really tired of replying to e-mails (over 100!) here is a copy of a contract you can use, or base your's from.*(Your best bet would be to pry open your wallets and spring for the couple hundred and have your attorney write one for you, that way you know your but is covered for sure!!!!)* But, if you insist on being cheap (and possibly open to a lawsuit!) here is a contract!

Happy Plowingpayuppayuppayup

View attachment plow_ contract.doc


(Microscum I mean Microsoft word document)

Thank you, Tom


----------



## Clapper&Company

Can I get this emailed to me?


----------



## iceyman

Clapper&Company;611615 said:


> Can I get this emailed to me?


and you call urself a professional


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL, thanks icy 

Just trying to send Tom over the edge


----------



## tom_mccauley

Clapper&Company;611615 said:


> Can I get this emailed to me?


E-mail sent!!!!payuppayuppayup


----------



## tom_mccauley

Clapper&Company;611626 said:


> LOL, thanks icy
> 
> Just trying to send Tom over the edge


----------



## 02powerstroke

can you email it to me I dont have word thow so in note pad or PDF if you can??? [email protected]


----------



## Nelsen

thats a great DOC, thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Superior L & L

I like the armed forces line..... very nice thought


----------



## arosewag

Thanks for posting the contract, it is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## bribrius

arosewag;630897 said:


> Thanks for posting the contract, it is exactly what I was looking for.


same here.

Im handing out the contract without changing anything but who they make the checks payable too.
That way if any liabilty comes from the service its between you and the customer, i just get the money.
ty


----------



## IMAGE

That sure looks familiar....


----------



## tom_mccauley

It should!!!! LOL!!!! changed a bit though!


----------



## ducatirider944

tom_mccauley;644265 said:


> It should!!!! LOL!!!! changed a bit though!


what the name and picture? LMAO


----------



## IMAGE

I have changed the look of mine since then. It's still about the same thing, just better layout and letterhead. I'll email you a copy Tom.


----------



## tom_mccauley

Thanks, I like your original one very much, glad you told me where i got it from, I couldn't remember who I got it from. Now I can give credit where credit is due!!!!


----------



## IMAGE

I actually peace mealed it together from about 10 sample contracts I saw on here and lawnsite. Took the best of what I thought was important and put it into one. The top letterhead was originally used by Northland, who is from my town. But I dont think he plows anymore, I think he got into towing.


----------



## tom_mccauley

I actually added an insurance clause to mine this year stating I would maintain X amount of coverage. and that a copy of my policy would be provided to any who asked. People seem to like to see that in the contract. I got 2 resi's this year because I was the only one to have INS mentioned in the contract!.


----------



## Towbear

you guys are a great help......................................almost too easy


----------



## frozenokiewi

*MicroSLOTH*

Hey guys...office 2003 here downloaded the file it crashes..rebooted crashes...downloaded and saved to desktop...crashes....someone want to email it to me. I only have 12 accounts mostly family neighbors and should be all and one town road. Just want to cover my butt. I would like to read what you have come up with..shoot me an email please with the contract.

Thanks guys...:

 *Microsoft Office*


----------



## Keith 6RR

tom_mccauley;609657 said:


> As I am getting really tired of replying to e-mails (over 100!)


 I find it funny because though you posted doc your still having to email! lol but on a brighter side.. my word keeps crashing off that too and im really interested in the "sample contract" please email it to me as well? possibly via [email protected] w/o having to open a link.

Thanks!

Keith


----------



## Keith 6RR

I take that back! i was able to open it through wordpad instead. Thanks anyway


----------



## WolfLandscaping

*How much I charge*

I just charge $200 an entire season for a 2 car garage driveway.


----------



## Martin Tirado

SIMA also has sample contracts and are creating, new updated versions that are being reviewed by an attorney. I'd share some of these and hope you would see the benefit in joining SIMA and getting more information out of them. My contact information is here:
http://www.sima.org/displaycommon.cfm?an=3


----------



## BrewCityTommy

Superior L & L;619808 said:


> I like the armed forces line..... very nice thought


Man! I hope one day I can have a business that could put all that equipment to use!!! Im new to the site and the business, but I have high hopes on really making a career out of landscaping/maintenance. Do you think I have a good chance if i really bust my ass and take every job i can get my hands on....and can i have one of your trucks please!! HAHAHapayup


----------



## grandview

BrewCityTommy;792317 said:


> Man! I hope one day I can have a business that could put all that equipment to use!!! Im new to the site and the business, but I have high hopes on really making a career out of landscaping/maintenance. Do you think I have a good chance if i really bust my ass and take every job i can get my hands on....and can i have one of your trucks please!! HAHAHapayup


You don't need to take every job. Only the ones that make you money in the least amount of time.


----------



## BrewCityTommy

grandview;792323 said:


> You don't need to take every job. Only the ones that make you money in the least amount of time.


i just thought that if i have to pay the insurance whether i do 1 lot or 100.- i will get more for my money if i can get my hands on many accounts. of course i have the problem of only having so much time to get it done. the way i see it is even if i can make what i earn now working f/t, i will be happier working for me rather than a company that can lay me off, show me no respect, and simply give me barely enough to get by....ill be rich already!!! especially with the economy being so screwed up right know, i just dont feel safe not having another source of income, and i think it will be somewhat fun Thanks for everyones input, its greatly appreciated. i know its gonna be tough to get started, but i think the risk is worth it


----------



## grandview

Snowplowing is not a one time thing. If you take on to much right away you'll hate doing it. The more you take on the more trouble you can get into. Breaks downs happen all the time even with new stuff. So give yourself a little play room to work with.


----------



## BrewCityTommy

grandview;792593 said:


> Snowplowing is not a one time thing. If you take on to much right away you'll hate doing it. The more you take on the more trouble you can get into. Breaks downs happen all the time even with new stuff. So give yourself a little play room to work with.


yes i will take it slow when i start, i know getting accounts is hard enough-keeping them is probably gonna be much harder-especially if i get in over my head and can't deliver...there goes the customer confidence, shortly followed by the account i'm sure. I am going to have a back up truck, and a friend to drive it. its got a crappy looking blade that is already on it, but its a
chevy 2500 and the plow is a western 7' 6". Im going replace the edge and maybe have a shop paint the board. its all rusty and i doubt snow will slide off too easily. Also, im really between what plow to get. i really want a boss v plow, for the smaller lots and skinnier drive ways, but its $5,000! I can get a snow dogg for 3,000- i saw a few posts about the mounting frames for the snow doggs causing some problem by bending. What do you think-is the boss worth the extra money? is a v plow a good choice since i plan on plowing res. driveways? im going to be stuck with the plow for a long time-i just dont want to be disappointed. that would be a bad start getting the wrong plow-cheap is always good, but reliability and speed :salute:is more important.


----------



## grandview

If you go Boss get the smart locks if your doing driveways Never had a problem with my Boss plow..


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare

Wow that sure looks like another guys contract to me just different name


----------



## Tikitak

Would this contract be printed on some type of carbonless paper so the customer gets a copy?


----------



## Kevin58145

Probably a dumb question.... how do you fill out the top part of the contract? with the inches of snow fall and prices? very new to this by the way.


----------



## snowman7777

I little help on Bidding! I am not underbidding anyone, we are all out to make money! I ahve a parking lot with 80 spaces, plus salting. I charge by the push, every one or two inches of snow, they decide amount of snow fall.. Any idea what I should charge???


----------



## EGC

Hey guys My original contract for the year fell through and I'm meeting with a guy today for a new subcontract. Any plowing subcontract templates or suggestions?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I'm looking for a template for a plowing contract can any one send me one.???

i have been trying to write one but i'm coming up short...



Thank's:salute:


----------



## Excursion

I found this to be incredibly helpful. I'm new to plowing and to this site. This site is fantastic. Everyone is helpful and I have laughed at alot of the funny comments (the ones that were intended to be funny only). This is great. Thank you everyone.:redbounce:waving:


----------



## Plowing in Scar

There's a company in the U.S. called: Neb's Business Forms (at least that's the name of their company in Canada) and they have a variety of forms. I used their 'Proposal' form for a number of years, ... until a funeral home decided that the location manager/funeral director didn't have the authority to enter into contracts, and besides, the form said 'proposal' not 'contract' ... but if you read above the signature line it read: "I/we do hereby agree to the terms and conditions of this _contract_. I met a paralegal in the small claims court, while filing papers and ended up having her take the case, at a reduced fee, since I'd done all the leg-work (we won, but I never collected a dime -- that's another story, tho'!) So I designed my own contract with some obsolete program I have! It seems to do the job and I can make changes as I go! Plus, since using this program I can go back a number of years to see what I've charged in the past, etc.

But, anyway, check Neb's and see what you can find. Good luck!


----------



## tank99_999

can you e-mail it to me too please??? [email protected]


----------



## Plowing in Scar

*Try this ...*

tank99_999:

I hope I got that right!

Anyway, try www.nebs.com and it should take you to their home page and you can order lots of stuff! You can also check out their "About Us" and it'll give a bit of a history of the company.

They are an American company, but we have a Canadian branch here!

I just received a 10% off notice as I'm (supposedly) due to order cheques (checks - U.S. spelling!), invoices, or statements, ... however, what I REALLY need are new business cards!!

Anyway, good luck, ... and happy plowing this season!!


----------



## Big Ford

tom_mccauley;609657 said:


> As I am getting really tired of replying to e-mails (over 100!) here is a copy of a contract you can use, or base your's from.*(Your best bet would be to pry open your wallets and spring for the couple hundred and have your attorney write one for you, that way you know your but is covered for sure!!!!)* But, if you insist on being cheap (and possibly open to a lawsuit!) here is a contract!
> 
> Happy Plowingpayuppayuppayup
> 
> View attachment 43219
> 
> 
> (Microscum I mean Microsoft word document)
> 
> Thank you, Tom


Can you e-mail this to me as well ty


----------



## AAOSMN

Hey Tom,

I was looking at your contract you had posted and was just curious what it means when it says 

"Initial---------------$------------------------------ 
Other---------------$------------------------------"

Is it simply the customers Initial or does that represent and initial charge or something else? 

Thank you in advance!! 

-Mike


----------



## Big Ford

Can you please send me a copy of the Contract i cant open this one. [email protected]
ty


----------



## m.$terner

great post. how did you add the background pic of the plow truck? im thinking of maybe changing it around a bit "to make it my own" im more of an excel graphics person so not familiar with word so much. please let me know. thanks


----------



## cdcplow

any way to get a copy this would help alot ? 
thanks 
[email protected]


----------



## Glesjw

How does making a contract work when going through an attorney? Do I tell him what I want to have included into the tract, and he jet writes it up legally? I guess what I am asking is what information does he have to know/ provided by me, in order to write up a contract?


----------



## Irishsnowdog

Thank you very much for posting the contract on here Tom, it looks like it will work for me.Thank you again


----------



## R3Dside

BrewCityTommy;792589 said:


> i will be happier working for me rather than a company that can lay me off, show me no respect, and simply give me barely enough to get by....ill be rich already!!! especially with the economy being so screwed up right know, i just dont feel safe not having another source of income, and i think it will be somewhat fun Thanks for everyones input, its greatly appreciated. i know its gonna be tough to get started, but i think the risk is worth it


So True, that is exactly how i feel. I know starting a biz is hard work, but Id rather make less than minimum for a while by working for myself until i get it all together that work for anyone else. The entrepreneurial spirit trumps experience in the long run.


----------



## Teed Plowing

*Arctic Plows*

hey guys- I'm new to this forum, so,,,hello to everyone on line and on the side. Just wondering why I haven't seen anyone saying they own an Arctic snow plow?? Do you guys not like them? Or have you all not seen them around?? cal :waving:


----------



## TSJEnterprises

hello, dumb question i feel like but..... What does the From: part of this contract mean? what goes on that blank line? thanx in advance


----------



## hoy landscaping

Thanks. your contract helped me a lot. i modeled mine after it.


----------



## perrysee

love the contract is more professional then the one i was using , thanks tom

perry seegers


----------



## kipcom

Yuk..... its for residential driveways....full of liability loops also.


----------



## TSJEnterprises

hi im wondering what the "from" blank line is for on each snow depth of this contract, i am trying to revise this to fit my needs and im wondering what that line is for?


----------



## AO8

Thanks that helps me out a lot! very detailed too


----------



## juniorsgirl05

*In need of snow removal contract*

I need a snow removal contract for the upcoming season. Preferably one that I can change but I do not Word so is there any way to get one emailed to me as pdf file? Please and thank you!


----------



## RDWheeler

Thanks! This worked awesome!!!

www.branchoutshrub.com


----------



## carrfamily01

Thanks Tom! IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED!Thumbs Up


----------



## ashleymmackey

*Contract*

Could you email me a copy of this contract?

[email protected]

THANK YOU!


----------



## perrysee

thanks Tom, i been using a copy of your contract for years ,with a few changes to help me out . it was greatly helpful in my business . my insurance copy was even impressed with it.


----------



## tpendagast

cant read the dang thing with the hokey truck logo blocking most of the words


----------



## horizon jay

Thank you Tom! After reading this I realized I have been leaving myself wide open for trouble. I switched it up a bit and added my logo and some text but overall left it about the same. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## tpendagast

horizon jay;1658660 said:


> Thank you Tom! After reading this I realized I have been leaving myself wide open for trouble. I switched it up a bit and added my logo and some text but overall left it about the same. Thank you for sharing!


Why can't I read it? Does it become more legible if you actually print it out?


----------

